# My apologies to 'mousebreeder'



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry for my previous comments towards you, and I was truly grateful for your help.

Due to the fact I could only go based on what I was told by my Boyfriend- some of which turned out to be lies - it ended up seeming that I was having a go at you, when in fact my initial idea for the 'freezing pinkies' thread was purely about if it was humane or not.

In regards to the doe daisy being sick it was the BF who was aiming to avoid the vets not myself. I was more concerned about moving her way from the litter for a period of time at this stage as we don't have a road worthy car and to the fact everyone was telling me something different about the meds. On the Monday when I am back I will be hunt down or ring up a veterinary place and see what they suggest we should do about it.

I am also apologising to anyone else I have annoyed in the process.

My area of knowledge lies with snake care and not mice (yet) but I am glad of everyone who has helped us out with our mice on this forum so far.

Heather.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Heather

Thank you for posting this. I use Vets4Pets on Oadby Road for my animals and have a 'recommend a friend' voucher that would give you £5 off if that would be of use to you.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks do you know if the one in saffron lane is any good (The Park Veterinary Group) as this is closer to us. ?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No idea, sorry.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Ill give them a ring and see what they say. its closer so it will save £20 on a taxi.


----------

